# Do you plan on buying turbotax, and if so, which one?



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, since this is my first year driving for uber and getting a 1099 from them... I've always used turbotax, but wondering if the basic turbotax will cover everything for deducting the mileage, etc. that is needed, or if I need to get one of the fancier versions of the product. I generally do at least deluxe anyway, to ensure I can maximize my deductions, but wasn't sure if I needed to go higher than that.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

mattadams said:


> Just out of curiosity, since this is my first year driving for uber and getting a 1099 from them... I've always used turbotax, but wondering if the basic turbotax will cover everything for deducting the mileage, etc. that is needed, or if I need to get one of the fancier versions of the product. I generally do at least deluxe anyway, to ensure I can maximize my deductions, but wasn't sure if I needed to go higher than that.


If you're operating as a sole proprietor for your Uber business you'll need the the Home and Business version.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

mattadams said:


> Just out of curiosity, since this is my first year driving for uber and getting a 1099 from them... I've always used turbotax, but wondering if the basic turbotax will cover everything for deducting the mileage, etc. that is needed, or if I need to get one of the fancier versions of the product. I generally do at least deluxe anyway, to ensure I can maximize my deductions, but wasn't sure if I needed to go higher than that.


http://www.samsclub.com/sams/tt-h-b...67198&wl13=&wl15=34506460214&wl17=1o8&veh=sem


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the details! I will get that version then. Usually Sams Club and Costco have coupons for it at some point around hte beginning of the year, even though there regular price is already cheaper than most other places.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> If you're operating as a sole proprietor for your Uber business you'll need the the Home and Business version.


The TurboTax Deluxe version for 2015 had Schedule C and Schedule SE, which I think will do the job. A couple of years ago they pulled the Schedule C from that less expensive Deluxe version, and caught a whole bunch of consumer flak over it, causing them to correct it by a free upgrade.
I just confirmed that they continue to include Schedules C and SE in Deluxe for 2016. IIRC, the step up to Home and Business nearly doubles the price at Costco where I buy it every year. It looks to me like you would need H/B if you had to issue w2's and 1099's to your own employees and contractors.


----------



## guerodgr (Dec 3, 2016)

I use turbotax myself its great software!


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

my first year doing uber and being a contractor so ill be using turbo tax. started uber about 6 months ago


----------

